# Dying sparrow - similar to another case



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello. I posted a thread a while back about a very sick sparrow. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f30/very-sick-adult-sparrow-44811.html

I was brought another one in a similar condition today. Very weak, adult, emaciated, and dying. She doesn't smell bad and isn't covered in poop, though. Help? Should I give it a shot at salmonella this time? Although it's spring, and it tends to appear in winter, right?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It wouldn't hurt to try, I guess.
Good luck with this little one.

Reti


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks. It's sort of difficult to dose him, because I need to give him 0.4 mgs (out of a 100 mg pill!).

He keeps looking at his side (but not up like you'd expect in a PMV case, plus he doesn't show any other symptom). I don't know if it's relevant or just a sign of weakness.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Pawbla, not sure what med you are using, but if crush and divide the pill into 2 even piles and add one pile (50mg) to 1 teaspoon of water (5mL), you will have a 1% solution (10mg/mL). If you now dose .04cc (basically one drop) you will be giving a dose of 0.4mgs.

If you find the med you are using does not want to dissolve well into water, you can add 2mL of water, then 3mL of Karo/corn syrup, to help suspend the med better so it does not settle out as quick, so you can draw a more even dose. Stir/shake well before each use and keep in the refrigerator between use.

I hope this helps a bit and good luck with this little one,

Karyn


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Corn syrup? I'm not sure if that is usually sold around here but I'll give it a shot. Thanks, I always have problems with non water soluble meds. If I'm correct enro is not water soluble.

I would sorta like to be a bit more exact than "one drop", so I'll be adding it into 50 ml.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

I do find that enrofloxacin dissolves OK in water, the rest was a suggestion, as I did not know what med you were using. The instructions I gave were so that you could be very precise. They also make a .50cc syringe for dosing smaller birds, these 1/2cc ones do make measuring small amounts of meds a bit easier, see if your local drug stores or vets have any (the kind without the needle of course).

Karyn


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

.50 cc is impossible to get here but I think I could get a 1 cc one (I've ran out of those though, I'll need to buy more).
If it's 10 mg/ml then it'd make 1 mg per 0.1 ml. 1 ml syringes are divided into 0.1 sections, and the 0.1 sections are divided into five parts. It'd be very difficult to dose just two of those small lines (that's what I meant by "something more exact", it is exact but difficult to achieve even with these syringes if I can get more). Maybe I could double up the water amount (and make it 10 ml), so then it'd be 5 mg/ml. That would make it 0.5 mg per 0.1 ml. So it'd be almost one 0.1 section (four of those five lines). Sorta easier.

I am glad to hear it dissolves ok. I'm tired of the non water soluble ones, hehe.

Well, enough math xD. Just came in from a math test. I'm going to buy a syringe and try. I haven't seen improvement but I haven't seen her getting worse either... so I don't know what to think. She refuses to eat anything thicker than very very watery Nestúm (baby food prepared with milk, but of course we use water instead). But at least she's standing up and I hear her move every once in a while.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, your math is correct, with the 1cc syringe, if you find it easier you could do this, instead of adding 5mL of fluid you can add 10mL, so now instead of giving to the second line, .04cc, in the .10cc measurement, you will now give (using 10mL) to the fourth line .08cc, this of course will end up being the same amount of med given.

Sounds like you may have stabilized him and at least you are giving him a chance where there would be none without your intervention.

Karyn


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

She died! . She was so much better this morning I thought she'd make it. She was even preening herself! But a couple hours ago she started having some sort of seizure-like things.

PMV? Although she didn't show diarrhea, paralysis (some leg weakness, though), star-gazing (although she kept looking to her side), or any other symptoms.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Pawbla, I don't really have much experience with wild birds, but I have always heard these little guys are very challenging to rescue and help, thanks for giving it your very best try, I am sorry it did not turn out better.

Karyn


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks . Yeah, it's challenging as when they are rescued they are so sick they can't fly or even walk most of the times. Especially since there are no avian vets here . Rescuing babies is way easier!


----------

